# 70 litre set up



## kiaratrak (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi - Id be grateful for any advice!

Im setting up a small 70 litre tank for my daughter and I to enjoy. I have previously kept much larger malawi systems successfully and love the rift cichlids. I am wondering about turning this aquarium into a small tanganyikan biotope. Im thinking coral sand, a few shells, some light rockwork and maybe a couple of hardy plants.

Then im keen to get perhaps a pair or neolamproogus leleupi and a pair of neolamprologus brevis although i realise i am inexperienced with this group of fish and am totally open to suggestions and criticisms. I realise 70l is not huge but i will not be overstocking it which is why *** come for advice. Look forward to hearing your thoughts - Thanks folks, Kiara


----------



## kiaratrak (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a thought about volume - i realise many of you are US based so -

70 litres is
18.42 US Gals or
15.55 Imp Gals


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The footprint (dimensions) of the tank will help to determine what species you may be able to keep in this tank.


----------



## kiaratrak (Aug 6, 2010)

sure thing - 
length - 75cm 
depth - 30cm 
and height - 34cms

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_20g.php to what Tangs you may be able to put in your tank. It appears to be a 20 gallon long, so it has a nice footprint for the Shelldwellers.


----------



## kiaratrak (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Deeda - i came across that page yesterday and was wondering how to get back to it! So each grey box is one set up yes? I notice none of these combine leleupi with shelldwellers - is that a big no no? Thanks for your advice


----------



## kiaratrak (Aug 6, 2010)

Im going to go through these lists and see what can be sourced locally before making any further decisions.

I shall be using an internal power filter on the tank - how long would you recommend cycling the tank empty before adding tangs and are there any particular ones that are best suited to first introduction - or is it better to select a group and house all at the same time?

Sorry for my million questions but my malawi's were so rewarding - I want to get this tang tank just right.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You are welcome. Yes, each grey box is one set up. I'm not personally familiar with the leleupi so I can't help you there. If you are looking specifically at Tanganyika cichlids, there is a specific forum that you may get more answers regarding a particular setup.

Directly above your name (logout|register), there are sections titled: Library, Discussion, Profiles, etc. . In the Library Section, there are very many informative articles written by members of this site. The Profiles Section gives specific information on the requirements of the various species of fish, but they don't always show compatibility of different species.


----------



## kiaratrak (Aug 6, 2010)

Deeda - your help is so appreciated im really really excited now to see what the options could be. Im really passionate about cichlids and *** already found a stockist of these species only 40 miles away - hurrah! Ill ask some questions on the tangs board now. Ill be sure to post up what i do in the end ..... thanks


----------

